# Eclipse startet nicht



## spike (15. Feb 2005)

Nachdem ich Eclipse installiert und es starten wollte gibt es eine Fehler Meldung und folgendes Log File wird erstellt:

!SESSION Feb 15, 2005 09:26:16.127 ---------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M200409161125
java.version=1.3.0_02
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi Feb 15, 2005 09:26:16.127
!MESSAGE Error registering XML parser services.
!STACK 0
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.xml.parsers.SAXParserFactory
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseAdaptor.registerEndorsedXMLParser(EclipseAdaptor.java:272)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseAdaptor.frameworkStart(EclipseAdaptor.java:253)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SystemBundleActivator.start(SystemBundleActivator.java:61)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:958)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:954)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:937)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:553)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:477)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:273)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.launch(StartLevelManager.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SystemBundle.resume(SystemBundle.java:166)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.launch(Framework.java:425)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.OSGi.launch(OSGi.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.startup(EclipseStarter.java:216)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:127)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:185)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:704)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:688)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi Feb 15, 2005 09:26:16.237
!MESSAGE Startup error
!STACK 1
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/xml/sax/helpers/DefaultHandler
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.PluginConverterImpl.parsePluginInfo(PluginConverterImpl.java:557)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.PluginConverterImpl.fillPluginInfo(PluginConverterImpl.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.PluginConverterImpl.convertManifest(PluginConverterImpl.java:660)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseBundleData.generateManifest(EclipseBundleData.java:233)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseBundleData.loadManifest(EclipseBundleData.java:191)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseBundleData.getManifest(EclipseBundleData.java:159)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseBundleData.loadFromManifest(EclipseBundleData.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.defaultadaptor.DefaultBundleData.initializeNewBundle(DefaultBundleData.java:77)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.defaultadaptor.DefaultAdaptor$1.begin(DefaultAdaptor.java:451)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.installWorkerPrivileged(Framework.java:746)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework$2.run(Framework.java:664)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.installWorker(Framework.java:715)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.installBundle(Framework.java:659)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.installBundle(BundleContextImpl.java:219)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.installBundles(EclipseStarter.java:800)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.loadBasicBundles(EclipseStarter.java:429)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.startup(EclipseStarter.java:222)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:127)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:185)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:704)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:688)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi Feb 15, 2005 09:26:16.247
!MESSAGE Bundle initial@reference:file:e:/eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.core.runtime_3.0.1/ [1] was not resolved.


*WO LIEGT DER FEHLER??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## dotlens (15. Feb 2005)

*verschieb*


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Feb 2005)

hast du plugins installiert? pack dir mal das sax package (jar) in den extension ordner von deiner sdk installation


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Feb 2005)

java.version=1.3.0_02 

vergiss es: wenn du unbedingt 13 willst, dann musst du dir das JAXP besorgen (gibts das überhaupt noch als eigenes Package zum Download) und die jars in /lib/ext kopieren (geht in diesem fall nicht anders)

=> steig auf 1.4 oder besser 1.5 um


----------



## spike (15. Feb 2005)

Nö hab keine Plugins installiert habe es gedownloaded entpackt und wollte es starten mehr war da nicht.

Soll ich`s vielleicht noch mal von woanders runterziehen?


----------



## dronus (15. Feb 2005)

was Bleiglanz meiner meinung nach meinte  :

installier lieber java1.4 oder 1.5, das sollte das problem lösen.
kannst damit immernoch programme für 1.3 schreiben, solannge du aufpasst, keine neuen funktionen zu verwenden.


----------



## spike (15. Feb 2005)

Ich danke euch für eure tatkräftige Unterstützung. Habe SDK 1.4 installiert und siehe da das Problem ward behoben.

*!!!!DANKE!!!!*


----------

